# Mercury 175 xr2 vs valco welded Jon boat



## Valco deathwish (Aug 16, 2016)

Am I crazy to think I can install a Mercury power jet xr2 inboard in my 16 ft valco Jon boat? I have been toying with the idea of building a jet Jon for a while but I have never wanted to sacrifice my valco. I recently aquired a 3 seater seadoo type boat with a pretty amazing motor. It came equipped with the merc 175 xr2 power jet. at first glance the motor footprint looks a lot more compact than some of the jet ski conversions I see. I guess my question is... Is the an accident waiting to happen? Or, am I a genius? The boat will be used solely for fishing rivers in the northwest.


----------



## handyandy (Sep 1, 2016)

Do it would be one scary fast boat.


----------

